# AIB Thank You!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

Just a quick message to thank those of you that have taken policies out with ourselves - we have had a lot of good feedback from this forum and we are very grateful to all the GTR forum members for the support. 

Don't forget, we give massive discounts to GTR club members so give the team a call now on 02380 268351 or visit Airsports Insurance Bureau are a leading insurance broker for classic car insurance, courier, airsports insurance plus lots more

Kind Regards

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice touch AIB

I'll be in Touch when my renewal is up September. 

Do you insure Jersey Channel Islands?

cheers
James


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Jamesjsy said:


> Nice touch AIB
> 
> I'll be in Touch when my renewal is up September.
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Yes we do insure people from Jersey, and we would love to give you a quotation, so give us a call when your vehicle is due for renewal 

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

